# I think I'm pretty happy with how it turned out



## Lynusann (Jul 1, 2015)

I have some changes I need to make but overall I'm pretty happy with how it looks. The label that is.


----------



## handavaka (Jul 4, 2015)

OMGoodness! THAT is gorgeous! Really cool idea!


----------



## MtnSoaper (Jul 4, 2015)

That is beautiful!  I love how you can see the soap through the paper.  And how the soap mirrors your backdrop too.


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 4, 2015)

I agree with everything stated above. Great choice on the label and lovely soap.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks guys! I fretted over packaging for quite a while because I didn't want to cover up my designs in the bar with a label and this let's the whole bar be seen still. My ingredient list is on the side and contact info on the back.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 5, 2015)

Why does it say 'assy'? I'm kidding, I'm kidding! Very nicely done


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 5, 2015)

I love that you can see the soap through your packaging.... looks great!


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 5, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Why does it say 'assy'? I'm kidding, I'm kidding! Very nicely done



Haha, you better watch it...I'm a redhead you know  We've been known to be fiery



MtnSoaper said:


> That is beautiful!  I love how you can see the soap through the paper.  And how the soap mirrors your backdrop too.



I hadn't considered that it matched the background until you said that. Serendipity I suppose but I do really like that photo



snappyllama said:


> I love that you can see the soap through your packaging.... looks great!



I fretted over the materials for so long before I chose that paper. I'm really glad that you guys think it looks good. It makes me feel confident in the direction I'm going. Of course, until some people ask me why my company is "Assy Scents & Soaps" ^^^ haha


----------



## dibbles (Jul 8, 2015)

I love that - is it velum?


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 9, 2015)

dibbles said:


> I love that - is it velum?



It is vellum. I found a place locally that carries 60lb vellum that was still translucent. The lighter stuff soaks up way too much moisture and looks like junk after a while.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 9, 2015)

Love the packaging and the soap! My SIL is a HUGE Broncos fan so he would be overjoyed with that soap. Nice work, lynusann!


----------



## handavaka (Jul 10, 2015)

Lynusann~

I, too, use vellum for my label. I LOVE THE LOOK!!! I am struggling to find a heavier stock here. I'm in California so you'd think I'd be able to get it from SOMEWHERE around here! I am going to have to order soon probably from Amazon.....but your label looks really crisp and very professionally made, but fun! It gives a very clean feel and look!


----------



## ourwolfden (Jul 10, 2015)

Very pretty and professional looking!


----------



## traderbren (Jul 10, 2015)

That looks wonderful! And, I totally chuckled at "Assy"...


----------

